# B13 Rear Deck Speaker RATTLE!



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I just installed some aftermarket Pioneer 6.5'' speakers in the rear deck of my B13, and I must say, it's a dramatic improvement. 

But I have a major problem. I have the speakers in very tight, not loose at all, but they are just too powerful for the metal. They rattle like crazy! It really affects the sound and I want to know how to fix this.

Is there any solution other than using DynaMat (expensive), and if there isn't would it even work on the back? Thanks for any response


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I would try replacing those rubber stoppers on the decklid. I have seen some cars without them. And you can try adjusting your latch to your trunk.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *I just installed some aftermarket Pioneer 6.5'' speakers in the rear deck of my B13, and I must say, it's a dramatic improvement.
> 
> But I have a major problem. I have the speakers in very tight, not loose at all, but they are just too powerful for the metal. They rattle like crazy! It really affects the sound and I want to know how to fix this.
> 
> Is there any solution other than using DynaMat (expensive), and if there isn't would it even work on the back? Thanks for any response *


I would stop by the local car shop and get some dynomat to put on the rear deck. If you have any extra put some in or around the front speakers..... if you have subs or getting subs dynomat will do wounders in the trunk. good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

I replaced my rear speakers about a year ago for an upgrade. The same problem you have existed with me as well. What I did was remove the rear deck lid again. Firs of all make sure all the white pop clips are in place, if not go pick up some new ones, you'll need them for a tight fit. Then I took spray dynamat (which isn't quite as good as the mat stuff) and sprayed it in all the edges and crevesis around the whole back of the car. Then I took 1/8th inch foam sticky tape and placed some pieces around the edges, and in the middle. This creates pressure, and equals a tight fit. I drive my car around and I don't hear a single raddle through out the car. I also had my car undercoated, which dropped the noise level in the car quite a bit.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

nismo_ser1 said:


> *I replaced my rear speakers about a year ago for an upgrade. The same problem you have existed with me as well. What I did was remove the rear deck lid again. Firs of all make sure all the white pop clips are in place, if not go pick up some new ones, you'll need them for a tight fit. Then I took spray dynamat (which isn't quite as good as the mat stuff) and sprayed it in all the edges and crevesis around the whole back of the car. Then I took 1/8th inch foam sticky tape and placed some pieces around the edges, and in the middle. This creates pressure, and equals a tight fit. I drive my car around and I don't hear a single raddle through out the car. I also had my car undercoated, which dropped the noise level in the car quite a bit. *



thank you.... somebody else does it right


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

in my 91 i removed the rear deck (plastic thing) and bought auto carpeting glued it to the metal cut the holes installed speakers and brake light no more rattles.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

good idea


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

When i had some 6.5 pioneer speakers they rattled like hell. Then i replaced them with some infinity 6.5's and put some 12"x12" dynamat sheets on both front and rear speakers, guess what no more rattles. Dynamat works wonders and infinity speakers sound sweet...


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to get rid of the rear deck rattling in my B13. I got some 6.75 Kenwood eXcelons in the back now and they rattle like a bitch. I might as well get apply some Xtreme Dynamat on the rear deck while I'm at it then.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Well I have done a complete overhaul of my system since I posted this thread about a month ago, and damn, it sounds sweet. I just need a new deck and I'll be good to go.

4 Alpine 6.5''s
4 50w Tweeters
Dynamat (Sheets, not spray, and not "Xtreme")
2 12'' Polk Subs
Rockford Fosgate 1100d 4 Channel Amp
RF Speaker Wire
2 Fusion Crossovers
Ugh... Xplod CD player... The final step 

So I did all that in the last month and I am very satisified. Other than drilling new holes and not having my Alpines fit the front doors very well, I am very pleased with my system. The clarity is astonishing and it can get pretty loud and beat pretty hard. Pics soon if anyone wants to see!


----------

